# HELP!! Me choose MP!!



## LEFTHAND (Jul 24, 2013)

Alright here's the scoop I have received some beans from a very good friend 
I cannot pick what to run. Lol just too many choices for my likings. 
I have a few strains known to the market n a few privately bread/made but have been ran.tested n tried. 

The ones marked with ( * ) are privately bred. 
Fire og 
Sweet n sour kush 
Chocolate fields*
Purple diesel x black rose*
Blue Tara
Girl Scout cookies. 
Snodog x querkle* 

I have chose to gro snodog  x querkle need 2 more plz. 
Keeping in mind I've got a pre98 host  

LH.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

Grow them all let god sort them out!!!........oh wait, that's something else  

I just grew Girl scout Cookies, a bit disappointing.

I would try the Purple Diesel x Black Rose,  that sounds like a good one, I don't know about Black Rose but the Purple Diesel's a good one

Aaaaaaand..........Blue Tar, I've never heard of it, and that's why I'd try it.


Which ever you decide, best of luck, and GREEN MOJO on the grow. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know any of those names, but green mojo to you. Maybe you will find a star in the group.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry cubby. Twus suppose to be Tara not tar. Lol. My auto correct does some fancy things. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Sorry cubby. Twus suppose to be Tara not tar. Lol. My auto correct does some fancy things. Lol.
> LH.





Well, I'd still try it...........I have a niece named Tara and sometimes I'd like to choke her 'till she turned Blue, so I guess I now have a reason to suggest that one... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2013)

:rofl:

fire og ...,.seems like everyone's "breeding" with that one nowadaze.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 24, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> fire og ...,.seems like everyone's "breeding" with that one nowadaze.



That one is right there in top pick. Lol. Read some good about her. 
I wish I could play around with it. But then again leave er to the folks who know better. 

Cubby. It sound delic. Lol. N what a coincidence lol. 
LH


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope what ever yual choose to put to dirt they grow and serve yual well pilgrim  Wish yual nothing but fun and some luck mixed in!

BWD


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanx guys. 
I have chosen blue Tara and snodog x querkle. 

I just need one more strain folks. 

LH.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Thanx guys.
> I have chosen blue Tara and snodog x querkle.
> 
> I just need one more strain folks.
> ...





:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

GREEN MOJO LH. Lookin' forward to pics.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 25, 2013)

If you want variety then the SS kush as the other 2 appear to be blue and purple which are darker varieties while the SSkush should be a lighter.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 25, 2013)

first quility pot I had enough of to really enjoy was OG kush I would go with the fire OG  sounds hot


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

ahhhahhhh! 


sounds hot, he says :stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 6, 2013)

hey left hand lets see some pics of the Purple D. x Black Rose.. I bred these and called the strain Purple Bomb!


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 8, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ahhhahhhh!
> 
> 
> sounds hot, he says :stoned:
> ...



hot pick, since fire is hot could be wrong


----------

